# peristomal hernia repair code



## Darla Simmons (Dec 6, 2007)

my surgeon repaired a peristomal hernia and I'm not sure how to code this.
he said it was like an incarcerated ventral hernia.  Can you help?

Thanks,
Darla Simmons


----------



## acbarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

Is this an ileostomy or colostomy? Did he take down the stoma, repair the parastomal hernia, and then re-create the stoma? What exactly did he do?


----------

